# Yanmar 2210 fuel problem



## PappyFrye (May 9, 2013)

Jd 2210 has 500 hrs and now a fuel problem.
Runs fine when fuel tank is completely full. Fuel drops 2-3 inches & tractor shuts down. Fill tank full & runs fine again. Drained tank, blew out lines, changed filter, all jd mechanic suggestions. Nothing works!
Runs fine as long as tank is full within 3 inches.
Ideas?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If you remove the inlet line at the injector pump do you get a good flow when tank is down 2-3 inches? If not, collapsed line or some sort of restriction. If so, I give up.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy PappyFrye,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I suspect that your fuel pump is not working. Follow the fuel line out of the tank and it will lead you to the fuel pump. When you turn the key "on" you can normally hear it running, but yours may not be running? 

Check for plugged fuel filters and fuel screens in the line as well.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

BigT said:


> Howdy PappyFrye,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> ...


2210 does not have a fuel pump. Gravity flow to the injector pump.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

You may need to check inside the fuel tank. If the outlet is at the top and the tube that goes to the bottom of the tank is broken off or something, you will need to fix it. I had a Bobcat that did that exact thing and after I fixed the tube there was no more problems.....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

If the fuel lines are a rubber hose type over 5-yrs, replace them. Just like brake hoses, these fuel lines rot from the inside-out. I had to do this on my previous JD850 from the tank to the filter. Some 22-inches of hose. 

AND like Winston states, collapsed line, get either a Parker-Hanifin or Goodyear heavy-duty hose line. These do not collapse since the layers and woven corded mesh helps prevent that.


----------

